# Howa rifles



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

I had emailed back in March to see if and when they would make the "ammo boost" or whatever they call it for the long actions and it is finally out. Anyone have experience with the howas that have the detachable box mags?


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

My son has the Kryptek package in .223. It came with the dbm in place and the standard bottom metal so you can go either way. So far, after having the gun for about a year, no complaints with the.dbm setup! Feeds nicely, and is easy to install/remove. Only downside I see with it is that mag sticking out the bottom of a bolt gun is godawful ugly!

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

I can appreciate that last statement. I'm planning on using it for long range, big game, and pretty much anything else life may throw my way.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

It does look terrible... I always hated that with my Rem 788 too. It keeps me from going with a detach magazine on my howa. I am not looking for extra capacity. It would make loading and unloading while running from spot to spot easier, especially when I have the cold weather gloves on.


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

As far as the rifle goes, out of the box howa actions are hard to beat, no truing required like with a remmy bc they make them solid and straight from the factory, my long range rig is a howa action and I've never touched it, just swapped barrel added a good stock and glass and it's a 1/2 moa gun. The mag kit is pretty good my biggest complaint is that the release mechanism on the howa is in the front so if you push your rifle up on a brace you can accidentally release the magazine. other than that its fine


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks for the info yall. I do appreciate it


----------

